# veiny look



## G M F (Nov 5, 2012)

For those how love the veiny look , how do you  increase your vascularity? Some of my buddies tell me about  niacin, seems to help, also what about Synthelator, this stuff is really good?


----------



## K1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Synthelator is the best vascualor you can find...You need to make sure to start with a low amount and see what works best for you because you can really screw yourself up if you do not use it properly!!

Read this and click on the links attached: http://www.synthetek.com/products/synthelator-vasodilator/


----------



## Collinb (Nov 5, 2012)

Synthelator is great, Niacin is another good supplement that helps, as for drugs I found EQ to increase vascularity more than others.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 6, 2012)

Masteron n proviron for me.
I did a short 6wk cycle of test prop..mast...prov. and saw drastic change.
Veins everywhere!!


----------



## PRIDE (Nov 6, 2012)

There are plenty of things to assist with vascularity. A low bodyfat and getting shredded will help. But remember the amount of vascualrity has a lot to do with genetics and unless you are using something like Synthelator which is specially made for vascularity, giving you the road map look, you will only gain so much from anything else.


----------



## mr62 (Nov 6, 2012)

G M F said:


> For those how love the veiny look , how do you  increase your vascularity? Some of my buddies tell me about  niacin, seems to help, also what about Synthelator, this stuff is really good?



Niacin is shit man, and about Synthelator, I never try it, but I heard is a great product.


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 7, 2012)

Eq


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 7, 2012)

I would think it has a lot to do with the Bf%
Maybe the competitors will chime in.
But I notice the bigger my belly- higher the bf, the less vascular.
Id say if a guy has visible abs and is under 10%? Is when you should start to be in "good shape"
With muscle separation and vascular etc


----------



## Rory (Nov 7, 2012)

Vardenafil will get you hard and vascular


----------



## forman (Nov 7, 2012)

G M F said:


> what about Synthelator, this stuff is really good?



 That will make your veins stand out more than anything out there.
Great product man!


----------



## taskoo (Nov 8, 2012)

I have always heard that Synthelator was good for getting veiny. Try it and see what happen.


----------



## allbeef (Nov 8, 2012)

Somewhere I saw Big As response which said it was more related to body fat level than anything else.


----------



## Genetikfightr (Nov 8, 2012)

Definitely a bodyfat thing. How many fat guys you know that are vascular?


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 9, 2012)

K1 said:


> Synthelator is the best vascualor you can find...You need to make sure to start with a low amount and see what works best for you because you can really screw yourself up if you do not use it properly!!
> 
> Read this and click on the links attached: Synthelator – Vasodilator | Synthetek



This product can definitely help do the the trick. Its in my personal arsenal when I'm looking for that same look.


----------



## niceman (Nov 9, 2012)

Insulin has made me a lot more vascular.


----------



## kaju (Nov 9, 2012)

rAJJIN said:


> I would think it has a lot to do with the Bf%
> Maybe the competitors will chime in.
> But I notice the bigger my belly- higher the bf, the less vascular.
> Id say if a guy has visible abs and is under 10%? Is when you should start to be in "good shape"
> With muscle separation and vascular etc



Raj is correct. if you have a high BFI it wont matter what you take, You wont be able to see it.


----------



## BlacK (Nov 12, 2012)

kaju said:


> Raj is correct. if you have a high BFI it wont matter what you take, You wont be able to see it.



definitely !


----------



## thebrick (Nov 12, 2012)

The absolute key for me is to get very lean. I'm not super veiny either. Then the first time I dieted down to a lo B/F, I was really surprised how veiny I was. I was like "damn!", is that me?


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 12, 2012)

Also water retention I would think is a part?


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 12, 2012)

G M F said:


> For those how love the veiny look , how do you  increase your vascularity? Some of my buddies tell me about  niacin, seems to help, also what about Synthelator, this stuff is really good?



Low bodyfat, EQ, tren ace.  You have to get to single digit BF% for most of you veins to show, like in your shoulders, abs etc.  EQ and tren have both worked bringing them out in me.


----------



## ovibtard (Nov 13, 2012)

Is also genetics man I'm highly vascular even when my body fat is not that low.....


----------



## tonys12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I hear drink a little wine before a show helps.


----------



## yoBmw (Nov 15, 2012)

Your either carrying  low bf or genetics imo


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

EQ man
Nothing made me a vascular freak like EQ did. 
I ran it 300mg eod for 14 weeks. HOLY HELL.
I see veins i have never seen. Thick veins during training. Spider webs running everywhere. Its very apparent when im not lifting either.

Anavar also hardened me up and gave nice vascularity at a low dose of 50mg ed.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 6, 2012)

Low bodyfat. Like someone else said, you don't see fat people running around with anaconda size veins.


----------

